# Tesco: I hope they go bust...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The most arrogant and objectionable company ever.

How many local businesses have they put out of business?

Fuck off Tesco. Scummy shop, scummy ethics.


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

LMAO... I suppose you prefer Waitrose...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

misano03 said:


> LMAO... I suppose you prefer Waitrose...


I prefer local.

Tesco has been aggressive in acquiring small local businesses and it has shafted other shops surrounding their local stores. I find that objectionable. Long-term it means the death of the community.

So yes, I prefer Waitrose.  They don't do that.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't get me wrong as I prefer local shops as well but, how about the many people they have put in employment who in-turn will be unemployed if they do go bust?


----------



## Ertancy (Apr 25, 2015)

I just got a job there at tesco as well man [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND COLD SWEAT]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

There's a man employed at our nearest Tesco whose only jobs appear to be failing to collect stray trolleys and talking shit. He often collars one of us to make idle talk about something.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> There's a man employed at our nearest Tesco whose only jobs appear to be failing to collect stray trolleys and talking shit. He often collars one of us to make idle talk about something.


I hear Asda in Lancashire have exactly the same job filled.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

nilanth said:


> Don't get me wrong as I prefer local shops as well but, how about the many people they have put in employment who in-turn will be unemployed if they do go bust?


The number of people employed in retail is probably proportional to the number of customers, rather than the number of individual companies operating in the market. In the long term I'd expect the other supermarkets would have to fill the gap in the market left by one going out of business, so they'd have to hire more people and open more stores.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong as I prefer local shops as well but, how about the many people they have put in employment who in-turn will be unemployed if they do go bust?
> ...


They wont, the market for supermarkets is dropping, home shopping is becoming more important/used thats why the larger supermarkets are selling off space to other businesses like argos for eg.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The number of people employed in retail is probably proportional to the number of customers, rather than the number of individual companies operating in the market. In the long term I'd expect the other supermarkets would have to fill the gap in the market left by one going out of business, so they'd have to hire more people and open more stores.
> ...


The bricks and mortar vs online market share is irrelevant, in that it's going to impact store numbers by a certain percentage regardless of how many companies are servicing that market.

Let's say there are 60 million people buying their groceries in the UK and 20% of them do it online - Now, if Tesco go out of business there will still be 60 million people buying their groceries in the UK and 20% of them will still do it online - the only change will be that the people that were using Tesco will now be using someone else. There will still need to be enough physical stores (and staff) to cope with 48 million customers and there will still need to be enough distribution centres, warehouses, whatever (and staff) to cope with the 12 million online shoppers. The net staff change, in the long run, may not be that noticeable.


----------

